# Wlan Verbindung



## nihilist (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe Probleme beim einrichten der Internetverbindung.

Wir haben früher einen einfachen router benutzt, sprich kein wlan und nur eine netzwerkbuchse.
Jetzt hab ich aber einen Wlan router ersteigert um zusätzlich noch mit meinem laptop ins inet gfehen zu können.
Es handelt sich um das Modell Siemens Gigaset SX541WLAN dsl
Über die Eingabe der Ip adresse im browser konnte ich diesen router konfigurieren.
hab quasie das kennwort festgelegt usw.
Und mit einem Lankabel ist der computer mit dem router verbunden und dieser ganz genauso wie der alte mit dem internet.
Beim pc wird auch angezeigt das die netzwerkverbindung t, nur komme ich damit nicht ins internet?

Für jeden Rat bin ich dankbar

sers


----------



## stephsto (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

also normalerweise ist bei einer Routerkonfiguration folgendes zu tun:

Passwort und so... (hast du ja gemacht)
WAN-Konfiguration : Hier musst du die Zugangsdaten deines Providers angeben. Normalerweise müsste der Router dir eine stehende DSL Verbindung sowohl im Menü im IExplorer als auch in Form einer aktivierten Kontrollleuchte am Gerät selbst anzeigen. Dazu solltest du in der Bedienungsanleitung Infos finden. Steht die Internetverbindung ist schon mal viel erreicht.

LAN-Konfiguration: Oben ging es um die Konfiguration auf "Internet"-Seite. Jetzt geht es um die Einstellungen auf "Heim-Netzwerk"-Seite. Jeder Rechner im Netzwerk muss folgendes wisse: seine IP-Adresse, sein Gateway also über welches Gerät im Netzwerk er ins Internet gehen soll und sein DNS Server. Diese Infos können nun statisch angegeben werden oder per DHCP dynamisch zugewiesen werden. Am besten machst du es über DHCP. Dabei musst du als Gateway und als DNS Server (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) die IP des Routers angeben.

WLAN-Konfiguration: Hier geht es um die Verschlüsselung. Bekommt dein Labtop eine Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung mit dem Router? Wenn ja, stimmt diese Konfiguration und es muss an den obigen Punkten liegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Wenn nicht solltest du eine etwas genauere Problembeschreibung angeben


----------

